# In York for the weekend and looking for decent fun, bar & food



## psykoptic (Jun 17, 2006)

*In York for the weekend and looking for decent bar & food and um... ghosts*

I'm posting this a bit late; I'm actually in a bar in York posting this.

I'm here until monday, after spending saturday afternoon wandering arond tourist hell, with a dash of World Cup flag waving chucked in. I'm already struggling for stuff to do. I'm here on my own (after splitting from the wife I'm on a mission to Get Out More™)

Most of the places I've been to are just full of tourists (oh dear, just like me eh?). The weather is very hot though, which is a welcome change. I've not been here since I was a kid, its nice to go back, its as picturesque as I remember

Can anybody recommend and decent places to drink and eat? I'm looking for a nice place I can sit out in the sun, drink beer and eat food that didn't get defrosted and cooked in a microwave first (no Wetherspoons basically) I don't give a fuck about free tickets into clubs or discounts, just a place I can chill in and not be pestered whilst reading a book and getting quietly hammered.

I'm here until monday, so any ideas welcome!

I'm thinking on going on one of the multitude of ghost walks available too - mainly out of interest. But there's shit loads, are any of them better than the next?

cheers


----------



## longdog (Jun 17, 2006)

If you like your real ale try The Maltings on Tanners Moat. It's next to the bridge over the river by the station.


----------



## JTG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah The Maltings is fantastic. Huuuuge plates of food as well 

Go to the Jorvik Centre, it's great


----------



## psykoptic (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks Longdog and JTG. By the power of a laptop, the internet and an Orange 3G widget, I'm now in the Maltings. That took one hour from me posting, to moving, to getting lost using Google Maps postcode widget, to sitting in a pub recommended by U75.

Ain't technology ace? 

And if you don't believe me, its got loads of wooden bits, and a sign above the bogs saying "Durham Terrace"

I went to the Jorvik when I was 13, not sure if it will have the same appeal at 30...

Is something on this weekend? I was sitting in a park close to where I'm staying when about 2,000+ people walked past me - maybe more, it took about an hour. The fact that many were wearing silly hats makes me think they went to the races...

Any more pub recommendations? Although I might come back here tomorrow for some food -its exactly what I was looking for. Except I thought all english pubs shut at 11? Ask me again in 50 mins. And yes, I am a bit pissed


----------



## JTG (Jun 17, 2006)

Not any more they don't, we now have 24 hour drinking


----------



## Riff (Jun 18, 2006)

Have you been to the Kings Arms yet?  That's the pub right on the Ouse that floods every time there's a drop of rain.

It's a Sam Smiths pub so it's dirt cheap, they do food and they have a beer garden on the river.  

There's also a place called (I think) the Roman Baths that has a beer garden, but it does get a bit busy, so probably not a place to chill.

And The Maltings _is_ quality - the house-sized chip butties are to die for!


----------



## psykoptic (Jun 18, 2006)

> And The Maltings is quality - the house-sized chip butties are to die for!


Went to The Maltings around 6 today looking forward to some top quality giant monster scran. But they'd stopped serving at 4. Bollocks.

I've heard of the Kings Arms over the last few days, might try it tomorrow before I go home.


----------



## oryx (Jun 18, 2006)

Wish I'd seen this earlier - I'm from York & go back pretty regularly.

Old-fashioned boozers worth a look: The Bluebell, Walmgate; Minster Inn, Marygate (both have interesting traditional interiors)

York Brewery pubs (both worth a look IMHO): The Last Drop, Colliergate; The Three-Legged Mare, High Petergate.

Oscar's Wine Bar  * in Little Stonegate does decent food.

*the words 'wine bar' used to be like a red rag to a bull on here, don't know if they still are!  

I would have siad the Maltings too but others got there first! It's where we usually start Friday nights out when I'm up there.  

Hope you had/have fun.


----------

